# Consiglio per giochi PS4



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2018)

Raga da poco la mia ragazza mi ha regalato una PS4 Pro da 1 TB. E' da tempo che non ho e gioco ad una console. Sinceramente non so proprio dove mettere le mani, ovvero che giochi interessanti ci sono, siti dove risparmiare per qualche gioco. Nulla di nulla. Per dire a me sono sempre piaciuti i giochi di ruolo. Accetto consigli e dritte.


----------



## Gas (19 Aprile 2018)

L'ho presa da pochissim anche io e come te non sapevo nulla. Mi sono trovato incantato dalle avventure che consiglio senza remore:
Uncharted (tutti e da giocare in ordine dal primo al quarto) e The Last Of Us


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Aprile 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga da poco la mia ragazza mi ha regalato una PS4 Pro da 1 TB. E' da tempo che non ho e gioco ad una console. Sinceramente non so proprio dove mettere le mani, ovvero che giochi interessanti ci sono, siti dove risparmiare per qualche gioco. Nulla di nulla. Per dire a me sono sempre piaciuti i giochi di ruolo. Accetto consigli e dritte.



Giochi di ruolo occidentali o giapponesi?
Ti interessano solo le esclusive o anche la roba multipiattaforma?
Intanto sparo un paio di titoli, Horizon Zero Dawn, anche se non è esattamente un gioco di ruolo resta un bellissimo titolo da provare.
The Witcher 3, se non lo hai giocato su un'altra piattaforma, è un bellissimo RPG che si può apprezzare anche senza aver giocato i primi due perdendosi ovviamente alcune chicche meritevoli ma tutt'altro che essenziali. Se invece preferisci RPG giapponesi, passo; non è il mio genere.  
Ma so che in molti hanno apprezzato Persona 5.

Sul dove acquistare, spesso conviene Amazon. Altrimenti Unieuro, Mediaworld ecc.. dove spesso si trovano offerte abbastanza interessanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Giochi di ruolo occidentali o giapponesi?
> Ti interessano solo le esclusive o anche la roba multipiattaforma?
> Intanto sparo un paio di titoli, Horizon Zero Dawn, anche se non è esattamente un gioco di ruolo resta un bellissimo titolo da provare.
> The Witcher 3, se non lo hai giocato su un'altra piattaforma, è un bellissimo RPG che si può apprezzare anche senza aver giocato i primi due perdendosi ovviamente alcune chicche meritevoli ma tutt'altro che essenziali. Se invece preferisci RPG giapponesi, passo; non è il mio genere.
> ...



Essendo alle prime armi non sono un rigido sulle esclusive o viceversa. Mi hanno regalato Bloodborne. Ambientazione fantastica, molto difficile per me essendo un novellino, però mi piace. Ascolterò i tuoi consigli (leggo ottime critiche su The Witcher 3). Grazie mille.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> L'ho presa da pochissim anche io e come te non sapevo nulla. Mi sono trovato incantato dalle avventure che consiglio senza remore:
> Uncharted (tutti e da giocare in ordine dal primo al quarto) e The Last Of Us



Mi hanno consigliato questi due titoli. Credo di prenderli. Grazie mille.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Essendo alle prime armi non sono un rigido sulle esclusive o viceversa. Mi hanno regalato *Bloodborne*. Ambientazione fantastica, molto difficile per me essendo un novellino, però mi piace. Ascolterò i tuoi consigli (leggo ottime critiche su The Witcher 3). Grazie mille.



Bravissimo chi l'ha fatto, è un gioco straordinario.
Se poi il tipo di gioco e combattimento ti intriga c'è tutta la serie dei Dark Souls su PS4 (il secondo ed il terzo già disponibili con la remastered del primo che uscirà a maggio).


Come ti hanno detto poi prendi assolutamente The Last Of Us.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Bravissimo chi l'ha fatto, è un gioco straordinario.
> Se poi il tipo di gioco e combattimento ti intriga c'è tutta la serie dei Dark Souls su PS4 (il secondo ed il terzo già disponibili con la remastered del primo che uscirà a maggio).
> 
> 
> Come ti hanno detto poi prendi assolutamente The Last Of Us.



Si, mi hanno consigliato anche Dark Souls. Bloodborne bellissimo, anche se a volte frustrante, però merita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga da poco la mia ragazza mi ha regalato una PS4 Pro da 1 TB. E' da tempo che non ho e gioco ad una console. Sinceramente non so proprio dove mettere le mani, ovvero che giochi interessanti ci sono, siti dove risparmiare per qualche gioco. Nulla di nulla. Per dire a me sono sempre piaciuti i giochi di ruolo. Accetto consigli e dritte.



Assassin's creed origins e God of War 4, soprattutto quest'ultimo che mi pare esca oggi..

Io temo finirò per prendere la play 4 pur di giocarli...

Se ti piacciono i giochi di ruolo hai da sbizzarrirti..The witcher 3 è bellissimo (visto da un mio amico) e anche mass effect andromeda mi pare eccezionale (ma qui vado a sentimento più che a relae conoscenza del gioco)..poi ce ne saranno di certo molti altri..

Sono rimasto indietro a videogames perché non ho tempo purtroppo


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Assassin's creed origins e God of War 4, soprattutto quest'ultimo che mi pare esca oggi..
> 
> Io temo finirò per prendere la play 4 pur di giocarli...
> 
> ...



God Of War esce oggi ed ho letto eecensioni eccellenti. Per Assassin's creed molte più contrastanti. Diciamo che il primo lo prenderà sicuro. Comunque e' questa la tipologia di gioco che preferisco.


----------



## vannu994 (20 Aprile 2018)

Prova con Fallout 4 che dovrebbe essere una bomba, Quoto uncharted e the last of us come consigliato dagl'altri... Io poi sono un patito di tutti gli assassin's creed, e se vuoi ti consiglio anche watchdogs che a me è piaciuto molto. Sicuramente fra le nuove uscite comprerò farcry5


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2018)

Se ti piacciono i GDR (occidentali) mi allineo con i consigli sopra e non posso che indirizzarti su Horizon e Witcher 3.

Due perle assolute.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se ti piacciono i GDR (occidentali) mi allineo con i consigli sopra e non posso che indirizzarti su Horizon e Witcher 3.
> 
> Due perle assolute.



The witcher 3 lo prenderò sicuro.


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Aprile 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Essendo alle prime armi non sono un rigido sulle esclusive o viceversa. Mi hanno regalato Bloodborne. Ambientazione fantastica, molto difficile per me essendo un novellino, però mi piace. Ascolterò i tuoi consigli (leggo ottime critiche su The Witcher 3). Grazie mille.


Di nulla. Già solo con quei 3 giochi ne avrai di ore occupate.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Di nulla. Già solo con quei 3 giochi ne avrai di ore occupate.



Direi che Bloodborne mi terrà impegnato molto. Bestemmie in tutte le lingue del mondo...


----------

